# National Museum of the U S Air Force...According to Jeff



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Now, I know you can go on their site and visit the virtual section and see plenty of great pictures.
But, if you would like to see a few more, these are some pictures I took a few years ago. My wife
and I are cleaning the garage today. I'll post more pictures later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Four beautiful ladies:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Few more:


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

A Pair of my favorites:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

75 mm cannon from a B-25H:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Thank you Terry and Wojtek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (May 20, 2020)

Excellent, thank you for sharing, Jeff.


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

They had a nice display of what appeared to be scratch-built models. I believe they
were slightly smaller than 1/72 scale.....well that's how I remember them anyway.
Impressive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

My pleasure Tomo.
Check out a few pictures of the hotel near by:


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

I thought this naked bird was pretty cool:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Jets and then some plus they had some renovations and a new building
going in:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

There was a cool mockup of a space shuttle. The next two pictures after the 
it were taken from the top of ramp of the shuttle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2020)

Certainly a big, impressive place.


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

Didn't get to see the entire displays, I was called on by the president for a special mission
and had to go. Got a few shots with my wife just before we boarded Air Force One :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

We parked about 1/3 mile away and the parking lot was attached!

Visit


----------



## CORSNING (May 20, 2020)

World War II Gallery


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2020)

Great shots, on my list to go back to. Its a great museum


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2020)

It is amazing! The darn R&D Section was closed when I went and I want to see it.


----------



## CORSNING (May 23, 2020)

On our way home travelling north on RT.75 we stopped at
"Armstrong Air & Space Museum" in Wapakoneta and took
just a few pictures:
The first pictures are of a model showing the size of a space
capsule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## CORSNING (May 25, 2020)

Thank you. I am going to start another thread: Liberty Aviation Museum just as soon
as I have time, hopefully tomorrow. There is a lot of ground vehicles in that museum also.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------

